# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Смысл жизнедеятельности организма

## microbe

Мне кажется смысл жизни во времени, то есть наше сознание пытается найти глобальный смысл, но подсознание ведает об этом больше от основных инстинктов которые древние намного чем наше сознательное бытиё. Отсюда следует что смысл жизни скрыт от нашего сознания. Я поясню, мы ведь помним свои первые воспоминания в своей жизни, а теперь предоставьте что это повторится. Ведь откуда знать что это одномоментно было? Ведь даже атом не был атомарен.

----------


## microbe

Я пытался познать мозг который самый сложный во Вселенной, но с другой стороны основная база строиться на уровне инструкцией днк, я не говорю что всё фиксированное но программирование динамически, если кто-то не верит но дети маугли реально существует. То есть наше сознание это не просто изначальные вшитые инстинкты, но больше чем обучение себя подобными, то бишь той информации которые предки передали нам, то есть суммирование даёт больше осознанности в этом мире....

----------


## 4ёрный

"Автостопом по галактике".
Земля - компьютер, обрабатывающий информацию. А все мы - лишь мелкие АЛУ, каждое из которых решает простые задания, в совокупности составляющие нечто большее.

----------


## microbe

4ёрный, киберпанк это моё бытиё, то есть я все видел фильмы об этом: Экзистенция, Матрица, Тёмный город, 13-ый этаж, Нирвана, Авалон, Трон и другие. Даже Джон Уилер говаривал - всё из бита! Я не фанатик, но Вселенная это больше чем наше представление...

----------


## 4ёрный

Я тоже все эти фильмы видел. Но все они - лишь гипотезы. Кулеру не дано понять работу ЦПУ. Однако, без него проц неизбежно крякнет.

----------


## 4ёрный

Кстати, по теории вероятности, из всех возможных теорий бытия, выдвинутых человечеством, одна будет самой близкой к истине. Вот только какая?

----------


## Unity

...Что мы - внутри симуляции. Обучающей "школьной" программы, позволяющей нам обучаться на собственном опыте - в виртуальной земной "песочнице", во всецело искусственной среде, в режиме свободы воли и совести.

----------


## microbe

4ёрный, смотря сколько герц, процессору до одного гигарец почти не требуется принудительный отвод тепла что VIA и доказывала. Конечно по закону Мура без куллера было не обойтись что сейчас и видим.

----------


## microbe

> Кстати, по теории вероятности, из всех возможных теорий бытия, выдвинутых человечеством, одна будет самой близкой к истине. Вот только какая?


 С другой стороны если природа не хочет показывать нам истинный смысл бытия, то квантовая запутанность это и есть про это. А что будет если мы спустимся ниже минимальной Планка? И так будет фрактально повторяться бесконечно и далее?

----------


## microbe

Всегда в нашем мире нужно выбирать одно из двух что и говорил Уилер све фразой "Всё из бита". Взять к примеру седан и джип, их отличие в скорости седана и проходимости джипа, а как быть если люди хотят и скорость и проходимость одновременно? Вот для этого и придумали кроссоверы, но они и плохи по скорости и по проходимости, то бишь нет скорости седана и проходимости джипа, а так пытаются быть похожими. Ещё пример, есть ОС микроядерная и монолитная, монолитная система быстрая но не устойчивая к ошибкам отсюда bsod и kernel panic, а чисто микроядерная система более устойчива, ибо общение происходит через IPC что накладывает на медленную скорость, а так пытаются сейчас делать гибридными системами, я не имею в виду систему жёсткого реального времени, а не мягкого. Можно взять авиацию, есть многоцелевые истребители и специализированные штурмовик, истребитель, бомбардировщик, так что многоцелевые будут всегда проигрывать специализированным как по функциональности, так и по цене. Так что золотая середина и полная универсальность сложная вещь как не крути.

----------


## microbe

Есть женщина, правда у неё 3-ребёнка и ей 32-года. Она симпатичная, буду пробовать подваливать к ней, мне вообще уже пофигу есть ли дети у женщины или нет. Тут что главное, ибо я один сопьюсь в хлам, а тут хоть будет смысл какой-то. Я для себя пожил уже с полна, пора прожить ради других

----------


## microbe

Так что одиночки ищите спутницу(ка) жизни, Вам будет легче жить, ибо для себя жить это просто трудно.

----------


## microbe

Конечно, когда юношеский максимализм зашкаливает трудно поверить что Ваша жизнь как-то зависит от противоположности пола. Так что лучше промолчать, чем говорить.

----------


## Unity

Наша жизнь зависит (качество нашего существования) - от присутствия вблизи родственной души, "Союзной", любящей и понимающей.
Далеко не каждый может эффективно действовать, будучи одним, предоставленным только лишь себе. Компасы сбиваются и карты теряются - привет, деградация.)

----------


## microbe

Ни что не сбивается, ибо жизнь это больше чем потусторонние нечисть!!!

----------


## Unity

Будучи прямым представителем той самой потусторонней нечисти, ответственно заявляю: Если человек не знает, чему или же кому посвятить свой день - то он деградирует, вскоре Утопая в напрасных "занятиях", тщетных и пустых. 
Жизнь прожигается. Никакого толку. Ни свету, ни тьме.

----------


## microbe

Деградация - это проблема, если есть цель то и будет смысл, но достигнув цели мы можем потерять смысл. Так что смысл в достижение цели, то есть то t-время которое достигается к цели и есть смысл, а не сама цель. Ибо пока достигается цель проходит наша жизнь...

----------


## brusnika

.....

----------


## brusnika

.....

----------


## brusnika

.....

----------


## Unity

При всём уважении: смысл - в саморазвитии, а не простом размножении и самовоспроизведении собственных генетических подобий. Людей и так - больше 7.7 млрд. штук. Мир ничего не потеряет, если кто-то заместо бессмысленной "конвейерной" "жизни" выберет самопознание - во имя свободы от боли, социума, Грязи...

----------


## 4ёрный

Что есть развитие? Понять как устроена среда обитания перед тем как из неё исчезнуть? Идиотизм. Научиться коммуникабельности, толерантности и прочей ерунде? Зачем, если всё будет обращено в прах? И к чему всё то, что рождено из праха и превратится в прах? Человечество не научилось толком передавать результаты своего "развития" новым поколениям. Так для чего всё это?

----------


## 4ёрный

Свобода от социума - миф. В одиночку  человек не способен удовлетворить свои потребности.

----------


## Unity

Для меня (субъективно) развитие - это обретение свободы. От боли. От зависимости ото социума. Ото хаоса в своей голове, ото помыслов, иллюзий, визуализаций и самообмана на дисплее своего сознания. 
Это и есть эволюция. Всё большая и большая автономность - от всего того, что нас ещё вчера сковывало, ранило ну и ограничивало.
* Именно, Вы правы. Понять - многие вещи о жизни и мире, разуме, сознании - чтобы после просто умереть, уйти - не оставив никаких следов, даже не пытаясь передать кому-то результаты всех своих "исследований" длиною в всю жизнь. Просто потому, что понимаю, что... иным это _не поможет_. Исцеляет каждого только самоличный Поиск, _Своя_ одиссея. Позаимствованные "знания" не убавят Боль, не дадут "нирваны". Это бесполезно. 
Не считаю мудрым тешить своё эго мыслью обо том, будто "всё было не напрасно - ну и пройденные испытания и тесты после земной жизни как-то пригодятся и окупят себя". Наплевать на это. Никаких расчётов, никаких надежд или ожиданий. Пришедшее с праха обратится в прах. Пришедшее с океана вечного сознания - в него возвратится. Причина же всей этой мирской активности?..
Ещё в этой жизни обрести свободу от самогипноза и самообмана - ну и порождённых этим боли и страданий. Кто-то ведь пожизненно мается с всем этим, пьёт или торчит на грязных наркотиках, бегает по лекарям, силясь Сбежать От Себе, ото своего бесконтрольного ума. Но это пустое.
* Новым поколениям... нельзя объяснить что-либо. Это моё кредо. 
Пока саму молодёжь к обрыву самоубийства боль ни приведёт - они не услышат, они не поймут - выберет Большинство из них дальше оставаться в своих мираж. Только единицы, может быть, сумеют использовать древние Подсказки. Но они существуют и Так - во древних писаниях. Нету никакого смысла новые писать ну и оставлять кому-то. Прежние - столь же справедливы во все времена.
* Как же "Робинзоны"? "Маугли"? Вдали от людей - всё же выживают. Да, без "коммунального рая", да, и без возможности флудить в Интернете - но всё ж выживают. Ищут пропитание и находят кров. 
Почему бы нет?

----------


## 4ёрный

Маугли жил среди волков. Робинзон - с Пятницей. Любое живое окружение - это социум.

----------


## 4ёрный

Тешить себя надеждой на существование души - наивно.

----------


## 4ёрный

Если бы древние были мудры, они не канули бы в Лету. Иначе, смерть и есть выход.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Смерть - это проблема настоящего и прошлого, в будущем эту проблему смогут решить. Зачем привязываться к смерти или жизни, уже сейчас у нас есть вещи которые существуют до нас и будут после нас, чтобы не произошло, мы не можем на это повлиять. Даже если люди уничтожат землю, есть звёзды которые  еще недоступны людям, есть планеты и свои миры.
Смысл жизнедеятельности организма - люди хоть смысл жизни могут выбрать, а у животных его нет, у них программа есть, выжить с набором задатков и ограничений, и приспособиться к новой жизни в меру способности к эволюционированию.

----------


## 4ёрный

Счастливы черви, что не думают. Способность мыслить и фантазировать - проклятие. Fuck the evolutuon!

----------


## Человек из будущего

Да, интересен тот факт, что животные не могут быть самоубийцами, они конечно могут убить себя, но не специально и не сознательно как люди. А у человека практически полный доступ к своей прошивке,  и к своему телу. Не знаю счастливы ли черви, но их функция очень ограничена, и вряд ли они могут наслаждаться жизнью, и быть счастливы, впрочем как и несчастливы. Да, а способность мыслить и фантазировать, это сильно, и очень мучительно, тут ты прав.

----------


## brusnika

.....

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А как же киты, которые выбрасываются на берег? Что -то же заставляет умирать?


 Нашел ответ на ваш вопрос на просторах интернета, и я убежден что здесь где-то находится истина.

Существует несколько версий касательно причин выбрасывания китов:

1. Из-за изменений климата меняются океанские течения и приносят более холодную воду в прежне тёплые места, в связи с чем киты могут плыть на тёплое мелководье, чтобы согреться, откуда уже не могут выбраться.

2. Возможно, киты заражаются паразитами, которые повреждают их мозг или другие органы или целенаправленно заставляют их двигаться в сторону берега.

3. Биологи считают, что у китов есть структура наподобие магнитного компаса, при помощи которой они могут ориентироваться по магнитному полю Земли. В современном мире перед китами нередко возникают геомагнитные препятствия, и внутренний компас может выходить из строя, в связи с чем киты движутся не туда. В пользу этой гипотезы говорит тот факт, что спасённые киты обычно опять выбрасываются туда же, откуда были спасены, не сумев сориентироваться в воде.

4. Наиболее популярная теория в том, что китов и прочих китообразных губит гул субмарин в толще воды, и киты, теряя слух и переставая ориентироваться, выбрасываются на берег.

И это далеко не все теории на этот счёт. Единого мнения сейчас нет.

----------


## brusnika

.....

----------


## Unity

> Маугли жил среди волков. Робинзон - с Пятницей. Любое живое окружение - это социум.


 И любой контакт с любыми иными созданиями - всегда отвлекает нас, лишает внутреннего равновесия, влечёт нас Вовне (с внутреннего космоса). Иными словами, общество Больше отнимает, нежели предоставляет. Добровольно продолжать оставаться в нём - значит ограничивать самого себя, значит саботировать свою эволюцию. 
Длительная "передозировка" социумом теперь вдохновляет продать всё, что есть - дабы затеряться в ких-то амазонских джунглях. Дабы отыскать Себя, дабы обрести Свободу.



> Тешить себя надеждой на существование души - наивно.


 Ничего подобного. С некоторых пор у меня отсутствует та эгоистистическая жажда "что-то Получить" - от Бога, мира или же судьбы, от иных людей и прочих источников. В связи с этим инстинкт самосохранения (во имя вкушения коей-то Грядущей Выгоды) у меня отсутствует. 
Сохранится ль психика после краха оболочки или же просто угаснет - для меня неважно. Просто интересно. Наличествует странная гипотеза: что мы все нетленны и тела меняем, по крупицам медленно собирая мудрость - и ища слияния со первоисточником собственной души. Смерть станет её проверкой. Рано или поздно. Тогда для чего тянуть - и чего бояться? Коей-то Упущенной корысти? Недоиспользованных шансов и возможностей?
Имхо, это меркнет - по сравнению с трепетом/волнением - от начала дивной одиссеи за пределы всего, что доселе было нам известно.



> Если бы древние были мудры, они не канули бы в Лету. Иначе, смерть и есть выход.


 Может, мудрость в том и заключается, - чтобы, наигравшись вдоволь, шагнуть далее и выше, на иной этаж?
Может быть, они открыли нечто лучше и величественнее, нежели пустыня пресной земной жизни?



> Смерть - это проблема настоящего и прошлого.


 Имхо, это совсем не проблема. Проблему с неё делает наш разум, - порождающий идею о необходимости Сопротивления естественному ходу вещей.

----------


## brusnika

.....

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Имхо, это совсем не проблема. Проблему с неё делает наш разум, - порождающий идею о необходимости Сопротивления естественному ходу вещей.


 Да это проблема, и это неестественно умирать и лишаться жизни. Получать знания, жить, выживать, стремиться выжить, чтобы потом что? Умереть? Даже мыслить об этом неестественно. Люди даже в пограничном состоянии не решаются убивать себя, это совсем неестественно для разумного существа, терять себя в этой реальности, в которой ты родился, воспитывался, вырос, достиг каких-то результатов и достижений, и уйти в закат. Хотя с точки зрения эволюции и перерождения в природе - это конечно естественно, если не ценить саму это жизнь и полученный опыт. Конечно разум сопротивляется, он для того тут и существует чтобы выжить и приспособиться.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А как же любовь? Как научиться НЕ ждать? Снова луч солнца на горизонте и опять впала в зависимость от него. ПОЧЕМУ разум  полагает, что это луч солнца. Опять целый день ждешь, ждешь. И опять боль. Может слишком много требований? Лучше вообще не ждать, не влюбляться, потому что для кого-то любовь - другое чувство, а для меня зависимость. Мне надо, чтобы человек каждую минуту был рядом. Чем больше ожиданий, тем хуже. Опять бессоница, накручивание и  усталость.


 Когда один раз перегорит ваша любовь, вы разочаруетесь, больше желания любить не появится. Я вот до сих пор не могу никого полюбить, сгорела вся любовь, умерла. Никого не хочу любить и не люблю больше. Не нужна она мне, и не надо меня любить, и я не буду никого любить, без всех этих соплей и страданий намного лучше и спокойнее я себя чувствую.

----------


## Unity

> Смысл жизнедеятельности организма - люди хоть смысл жизни могут выбрать, а у животных его нет, у них программа есть, выжить с набором задатков и ограничений, и приспособиться к новой жизни в меру способности к эволюционированию.


 Ежели задуматься об этом, если присмотреться, то весь "выбор" наш - всего лишь иллюзия; и на деле мы - всё те же Жживотные, белковые роботы, - с теми же Программами, наличие которых мы даже не осознаём, будучи не в силах даже подумать об этом, будучи запрограммированы всегда избегать всего, что лишь намекает на нашу примитивность, на нашу ограниченность, на нашу слепоту. 
Да, все мы - ветви и побеги Мирового Древа, "дети" Самовыражения всей этой Вселенной, но всё же - каждый из нас - просто механизм; каждый намертво зажат в стальные тиски "кармы" или же причинности - каждого Система как-либо использует. Никто не свободен. 
Да, на первый взгляд, наше бытие лишено жестко заданных программ а-ля "построить гнездо, всегда пребывать в поисках питания, конкурировать с иными, вывести потомство, наконец, издохнуть". 
Может показаться, что мы изначально "чисты" ото всего этого, нам дана свобода усомниться в этом и на чистом листе написать себе иные программы, любые, личные и уникальные. 
Но на деле, сталкиваясь с этим детско-подростковым "вакуумом", далеко Не Мы сами же себя настраиваем ну и программируем. 
Делают это родители собственным примером, садик, школа, университет, друзья, фильмы ну и книги, идеи иных, давно умерших людей. В детстве мы просто Копируем и в себя Вставляем - осколки программ, двигавших иными - и в чём только ужас - мы даже не помним этого, не осознаём, не знаем - где мы всему научились, где в нас и откуда упало зерно коих-то желаний, коих-то мечтаний, коих-то "потребностей"... До некого периода мы себя не помним, а затем просто "находим" - "готовый продукт" - собственной же сущности - сшитый, словно Франкенштейн, из всего подсмотренного, из всего подслушанного. 
Это Мироздание посредством людей - свой "отматывает" срок. Вечно истязаемые Скукой Бытия, души наши завсегда в поисках Игрушек...
То, что, как мы полагаем, мы "свободно избираем Смыслом" - на деле лишь Щит, мимолётная заплатка на ранах души, всего лишь "наркотик", посредством которого все мы силимся Забыться, выпасть из Реальности, сузив в точку ну и ограничив на весь свой кругозор, в центр поместив коий-то объект, контакт с которым радует на время ну и расслабляет нас - ну и исключая прочее. 
Это узколобость, это близорукость, это ограниченность, это эскапизм. 
Так мы запрограммированы - Богом или эволюцией - быть информационными машинами, живыми компьютерами... с вечной пустотой внутри - ну и "поисковым драйвером": чем-то "заглушать" эту Пустоту. Вещами, людьми, любыми идеями, суетной "активностью", извечным самообманом своего мышления - чем только угодно - только бы не останавливаться, только б не смотреть в себя - на свою механическую сущность, только бы не видеть свою ограниченность, только бы не понимать, что мы Заключённые - в Тюрьме под названием "реальность"...
Пустая. Бесцветная. Призрачная и изменчивая.
Клетка...
Это осознание разрушило б нас. 
Именно поэтому все мы отгоняем подобным мысли - ну и далее несём свой крест. К собственной могиле - веруя наивно, будто в этом есть хоть крупица Смысла. 
Мы - просто подопытные звери. 
Крысы во клетях - собственной плоти - вынужденные завсегда бежать - без цели, без смысла - за обманчивыми огоньками - никогда не настигая их. 
Так что... жизнь не представляет ценности. Жизнь - это ограниченность. Жизнь - это неиссякаемый источник боли - банальной телесной и тени её, извечных страданий в сфере психологии...
Мы так держимся за неё просто потому, что боимся нового и неизвестного. Боимся рискнуть и уйти Отсюда. Боимся. 
Увидеть правду. 
Истину о том, что наш коллективный мир и вся наша жизнь - просто преисподняя...



> Счастливы черви, что не думают. Способность мыслить и фантазировать - проклятие. Fuck the evolutuon!


 Смотря, как это использовать. 
Можно осознать, что любые думы - се и есть фантазии. 
Пользуясь этой технологией, мы сами себя настраеваем: время начать чувствовать себя "хорошо" иль, напротив, "плохо". Время обмануть себя некими надеждами. Время очаровываться чем-то омерзительным - во имя разочарования. Время покопаться в умерших останках прошлого. Время сделать себе больно - или же приятно...
Мы сами - суть Бог.
Мы сами играем - собственной реальностью, творя её в психике из собственных дум.
Главное, Это Понять. 
Тогда приходит Ответственность ну и осознание - что Ты созидаешь, в том тебе и жить, то тебе вкушать, в том тебе вариться.
Мыслимо, окроме нас, ни одна иная форма жизни на се неспособна. 
А вот способны. 
Но этим не пользуемся.
Выбираем Жизнь. Выбираем Сны. Выбираем свой информационный голод - ну и каждодневную "охоту" за новой информацией...
Выбираем здравие, выбираем болезни, выбираем потехи, выбираем страдания. 
Экспериментируем...
Играем вариантами, мечемся меж крайностями...
Дети во песочнице, малые отродья Бога, странные Его бастарды, едва-едва просыпающиеся. 
* Главная программа в этой душной "Матрице" - привести к Выходу с Игры каждого протагониста. 
Посредством Понимания.
Всё, что есть, уже было. Всё будет, уже было в прошлом. 
Мы лишь крысы в колесе рутины ну и беспросветных будней.
Но разум подсказывает - за стеной опыта существования на этой планете - иные пространства. Больше информации. Больше понимания. Выход и Свобода - ото повторения своего "вчера".

----------


## Unity

> Да это проблема, и это неестественно умирать и лишаться жизни. Получать знания, жить, выживать, стремиться выжить, чтобы потом что? Умереть? Даже мыслить об этом неестественно. Люди даже в пограничном состоянии не решаются убивать себя, это совсем неестественно для разумного существа, терять себя в этой реальности, в которой ты родился, воспитывался, вырос, достиг каких-то результатов и достижений, и уйти в закат. Хотя с точки зрения эволюции и перерождения в природе - это конечно естественно, если не ценить саму это жизнь и полученный опыт. Конечно разум сопротивляется, он для того тут и существует чтобы выжить и приспособиться.


 Всё, что рождено - обречено погибнуть. Все мы умираем с момента рождения, каждый глоток кислорода близит нас к могиле. Механизм старения, смерти, саморазрушения - априори прошит в коде каждого. С каждым новым днём - мы всё ближе к могиле. Естественно или противестественно - но Старуха с Косой каждого уложит. И чего тогда стоят наши псевдо-"знания", каждодневная возня, борьба с себе же подобными ну и энтропией? Всё это закончится - добровольно или же супротив воли. 
Имхо, размышлять об этом - самый первый признак Зрелости. Чистый реализм. Высшая сознательность. Смерть прекращает всё. Смерть разрушает тех, кто когда-то шагал рядом, становился образом на экране нашего сознания. 
Так или иначе, реальность, коя родила нас, выкормила, рано или поздно станет и нашей могилой.
Это любопытно. 
Какой в этом смысл?
С детства ежедневно думаю об этом. 
Зачем, для чего мы существуем? Таков мимолётный миг - в депре, и в страданиях, в рукотворном аде, коий сами созидаем в своей голове...
Зачем это всё? 
Для чего же держаться за это? 
Этот опыт - ничтожен и пуст. Сопротивляться смерти - смешно. Всё равно настигнет. Сколь не приспасабливайся - Мир принадлежит молодым, а ржавчина старости уже подточила нас.
Игра не имеет смысла. 
Казино выигрывает всегда. 
Ну так что же мы Здесь делаем, во этой реальности?
Сами себя развлекаем?.. 
Служим инструментом Бога - в деле созидания антиутопии в мировом масштабе?
Чем мы свои наполняем дни?
Есть ли в этом кой-то Величайший Смысл?..
Или это просто бегство - ото Пустоты внутри? Ото понимания, что наступит Смерть - и отнимет всё, с чем мы на Земле "сраслись", к чему привязались и на что "подсели"?
Ну и как мы Дальше без своих Протезов? Без своих иллюзий? 
Имхо, жизнь пуста. 
По ту сторону смерти, статься может, чуть-чуть интересней. Или конец фарса.
Терять нечего - в любом сущем случае.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> То, что, как мы полагаем, мы "свободно избираем Смыслом" - на деле лишь Щит, мимолётная заплатка на ранах души, всего лишь "наркотик", посредством которого все мы силимся Забыться, выпасть из Реальности, сузив в точку ну и ограничив на весь свой кругозор, в центр поместив коий-то объект, контакт с которым радует на время ну и расслабляет нас - ну и исключая прочее.


  Ну это похоже как суперкомпьютер с миллионном процессоров, который всё время должен что-то считать, находить задачи и их решать. И вот если этот комп стоит в простое, для него даже капля информации, может дать кучу вариантов ответов. Разобрать каплю на мелкие части и просчитать всё что только возможно, по мере полученного ранее опыта и знаний в базе данных. Также и человек, без смысла, без решения просто не находит для себя задач.



> Так мы запрограммированы - Богом или эволюцией - быть информационными машинами, живыми компьютерами... с вечной пустотой внутри - ну и "поисковым драйвером": чем-то "заглушать" эту Пустоту. Вещами, людьми, любыми идеями, суетной "активностью", извечным самообманом своего мышления - чем только угодно - только бы не останавливаться, только б не смотреть в себя - на свою механическую сущность, только бы не видеть свою ограниченность, только бы не понимать, что мы Заключённые - в Тюрьме под названием "реальность"...


  Мы заключены только телом и окружающими нас предметами и явлениями. Конечно мы далеки от полной свободы, но у нас всегда есть варианты, вопрос только в мотивации и вере. Пусть это будет иллюзия или обозримая мечта, или творческий посыл, это уже не важно, важно как мы к этому сами относимся. 



> Мы - просто подопытные звери.


  Да, Творец на нас хорошо отыгрался конечно, дав нам всю гамму чувств и способность к боли, способность решать задачи, чтобы избегать боли. Это должно нас вести к развитию.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> С каждым новым днём - мы всё ближе к могиле. Естественно или противестественно - но Старуха с Косой каждого уложит. И чего тогда стоят наши псевдо-"знания", каждодневная возня, борьба с себе же подобными ну и энтропией? Всё это закончится - добровольно или же супротив воли.


  Это только процесс времени, человек в будущем может обрести бессмертие и новое тело, и вообще трансформироваться во что-то иное, что вы тогда скажете. 



> Какой в этом смысл?


  Какой-то смысл во всём есть, солнце вращается, вращается земля, звёзды вращаются, а может быть это только иллюзия в наших головах и в нашем понимании, у нас вся вечность впереди )



> Зачем это всё? Для чего же держаться за это?


  Ну жизнь в любой её форме и проявлении, это очень глубинные процессы, если оно кем-то или чем-то придумано и создано, значит смысл есть.



> Ну так что же мы Здесь делаем, во этой реальности?Сами себя развлекаем?.


  Сначала мы решаем задачи по физическому выживанию, а уже потом всё остальное, творчество, развлечения, изучения и получение других радостей приносящих нам положительные эмоции.



> Служим инструментом Бога - в деле созидания антиутопии в мировом масштабе?Чем мы свои наполняем дни?


  На этот вопрос ответил выше, наполняем его тем, что в наших возможностях, в силу той ограниченности и безбашенности которая у нас есть.



> Есть ли в этом кой-то Величайший Смысл?.


  Не я создавал этот мир, не мне и судить об этом смысле. Я лишь только могу принять, осознать свой личный смысл, и следовать своему пути.



> Или это просто бегство - ото Пустоты внутри? Ото понимания, что наступит Смерть - и отнимет всё, с чем мы на Земле "сраслись", к чему привязались и на что "подсели"?
> Ну и как мы Дальше без своих Протезов? Без своих иллюзий?


  Да, это бегство в бездну, в бездну нового и забытого старого. В бездну новых идей, новых иллюзий и фантазий, в бездну новых проблем и задач. В бездну неизвестности. Физическая смерть - это только одна из проблем будущего, но даже для этого у нас есть репродуктивные органы для размножения и копирования себя любимых ) Можно скзать Творец уже частично решил за нас нашу проблему, оставив решение большой задачи на нас )



> Имхо, жизнь пуста. 
> По ту сторону смерти, статься может, чуть-чуть интересней. Или конец фарса.
> Терять нечего - в любом сущем случае.


 Никто не знает что по ту сторону, в любом случае терять есть что, если ты живешь яркую  насыщенную и полноценную жизнь, пусть даже если она наполнена иллюзиями.

----------


## microbe

> Это только процесс времени, человек в будущем может обрести бессмертие и новое тело, и вообще трансформироваться


 Я буду стоять на своём, бессмертие нам не видать! Ибо копии нашего разума будут уже другими личностями, мне как субъекту будет до лампочки. Вот я уснул и с копировали меня копию и Вы думаете я очунусь в копии или в своём теле? Подумайте на досуге, что копия не равно наше сознание! Так что все атомы нашего тела это больше чем набор атомов, ибо наше сознание не делимое. Вы не можете наблюдать за окружающим миром с разных точек координат, только с одной. Иль думаете мозги будут синхронизироваться с разных субъектов по радиоволнам? Тут надо подходить к проблеме бессмертия с практической стороны, а не фантастических гипотез.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ну какая копия, новые люди будут появляться по новому, никаких копий. Клоны являются копией вашего сознания? - Нет. Ваше сознание никто копировать не собирается, у людей будут другие тела, лишенные всех недостатков и изъянов.

----------


## microbe

Клоны не имеют никакого отношения к бессмертию! Лично моему сознанию как субъекту будет до лампочки, если после меня будет клон, а вот для окружающих я буду дальше жить. Здесь больше вопрос к квантовой суперпозиции.

----------


## microbe

Если имеешь в виду победу над апоптозом. Это с одной стороны больше и реальнее, тут теломераза/теломеры нужно модифицировать и т.п. С другой стороны биологический мозг, а точнее долговременная память не бесконечная, отсюда следует возможны радикальные перезаписи фрагментов.

----------


## Unity

> Ну это похоже как суперкомпьютер с миллионном процессоров, который всё время должен что-то считать, находить задачи и их решать. И вот если этот комп стоит в простое, для него даже капля информации, может дать кучу вариантов ответов. Разобрать каплю на мелкие части и просчитать всё что только возможно, по мере полученного ранее опыта и знаний в базе данных. Также и человек, без смысла, без решения просто не находит для себя задач.


 Меткая и замечательная аналогия.
Мир - со всем своим грандиозным масштабом и сложностью, размахом в миллиарды световых лет, с солнцами, мирами с молекул и атомов... ведь, в конечном счёте, это просто "Матрица". 
Информация, хранящаяся в трёхмерном Носителе, сотканном из вещества и вакуума, единицы и нуля. 
Матрица, всеми изменениями в коей управляет математика, физика и время - движеньем небесных тел, сроком жизни звёзд, всеми биоритмами во экосистеме, всем, происходящим в чувствах и эмоциях, разумах/сознании людей. 
Мы - лишь строки программ в ней. Смысл нашего существования, равно как и любой другой программы, это обработка данных - в недрах сего колоссального "живого" компьютера, названного нами Мироздание. Все мы в Нём - кирпичики. Звенья длинных цепей. Потомки самых первых форм жизни, сущих миллиарды лет тому назад. Мы - приемники этой несказанно долгой эстафеты Жизни. Её авангард, первая волна. 
И наше призвание - стать ну хоть немного лучше и мудрее всех тех, что были до нас - а иначе, для чего нам жить, расходуя воздух? 
Наши организмы собраны из прежде разрознённых атомов - собранных на время вместе, но всё ж обречённых некогда вернуться в хаос, с коего они пришли. 
Может быть, возможно, как и утверждал великий Гаутама Будда - то же происходит с "личностью", "душой" - элементы грубые, элементы тонкие - сходятся, расходятся - но не составляют ничего незыблемого. Да, из наших атомов могут состоять тела тех, кто придёт после нас (на наших могилах вырастут сады и корни деревьев наш поглотят прах, создав с них плоды, кои вкусят прочие, может, наши внуки). Ну и в их умах будут жить Следы - от наших открытий и наших идей. 
Вечное Сознание, Архитектор Мира, некогда создав и "настроив" нас, дав нам базу из материи, тело даровав - нашему сознанию, части Своего - некогда опять заберёт Своё.
Может быть, задав Вопрос. 
- Был в коммандировке дух - в плотные миры. Что ты там обрёл, ну и что понял? Сколько исправил ошибок своих тёмных предков? Как ты изменил себя? Кое оставил ты будущее тем, кто опосля тебя? Стоила ль материя, в кою обличён был ты, жизни, кою ты прошёл, кою прожил ты?
Что тогда ответим? Коим будет наш "видео-отчёт", снятый камерами глаз и запечатлённый в логах размышлений?
Кем мы родились, кем решили стать? Лишними деталями в Этом Механизме Жизни?.. 
Пустыми, бессмысленными и паразитическими? 
Вирусом в плоти Земли, коий только потреблял, всё тащил в свой рот и грёб под себя?.. 
Такими мы стали - внутри этой "Матрицы"? Такими "программами"?..
Но я верю в прочее!..
Каждый из нас - выраженье Бога!
Мудрого и сильного. 
Ну и основная мысль нашего Проекта - постройка Небес - на этой Земле. Рая и Утопии. Мира, в коем каждая бы жизнь, каждая её секунда была б Глубоко Осмысленной!..
Вот зачем мы родились. Вот зачем нас "написали". 
Дабы изменился мир - от того, что было - и к тому, что станет нашим покаянием, нашим Возвращением в Эдем.



> Мы заключены только телом и окружающими нас предметами и явлениями. Конечно мы далеки от полной свободы, но у нас всегда есть варианты, вопрос только в мотивации и вере. Пусть это будет иллюзия или обозримая мечта, или творческий посыл, это уже не важно, важно как мы к этому сами относимся.


 "Нами Вселенная видит Свои кошмары". Так се происходит, когда мы в депрессии, на грани самоубийства.
Но аз знаю также, что и Мироздание нами же мечтает - ну и вершит, творит каждодневно Новый, Лучший, более Прекрасный Мир!..
И мы - все мы - ветви Древа Бытия, "шупальца этого Большого Спрута" - и весь смысл нашего рождения, фазы пребывания в иллюзорной комме верования в "личность", Эго, свою Отделённость - это и есть "Страшный Суд" - тест наш и экзамен: мы узрели многое. Но что же мы выбрали - своим идеалом? В что же решили Поверить - в лучшее иль худшее? К чему же мы потянулись - к вечной креативной жизни, преисполненной светом, добротой - или к саморазрушению - собственными думами - или алкоголем, или же наркотиками, или же лекарствами, или же едой, или же ненавистной работой, или же токсической бессмысленной "семьёй"?
Имхо, это и есть Смысл нашего существования. 
Создать внутри "Матрицы" новую "программу" - личности, души, сознания - ну и протестировать её, проверить на прочность, проверить на верность, проверить на вкусы, проверить на... Разум. 
Всё это - о нас. 
Мы уже Внутри, это уже происходит с нами.
Кто мы и чему мы служим? Чем мы свои наполняем дни? Как мы изменяем реальность вокруг, в каком направлении?

----------


## Unity

Просто прожигаем время, просто переводим пищу - или же стаём ступенью, по которой прочие сумеют подняться Выше, нежели когда-то поднялись все мы?
* Масоны считают, что каждый из нас - это просто камень - во деле постройки Храма самой Истины. Великий Архитектор - каждого создал лишь глыбой. Высечь же из себя совершенный блок для Великой Стройки - дело каждого из нас, всяческой разумной частицы Жизни. 
Замечательная аллегория: Архитектор - в нас. И Храм - наша Жизнь.



> Да, Творец на нас хорошо отыгрался конечно, дав нам всю гамму чувств и способность к боли, способность решать задачи, чтобы избегать боли. Это должно нас вести к развитию.


 Должно, в идеале.
Но что-то опять пошло не так. 
Некоторые, вместо эволюции собственного понимания, в качестве реакции на боль, выбирают, inversus, непрестанно большее Ограничение своего сознания... 
И тогда мы вновь встречаем новости о прыжках с балконов или же в метро. 
Просто потому, что кому-то кто-то так и не успел вовремя подать руки.
Большая Утрата. 
Отсутствие логики. 
Ошибка в системе.
Этого не должно происходить. 



> Это только процесс времени, человек в будущем может обрести бессмертие и новое тело, и вообще трансформироваться во что-то иное, что вы тогда скажете.


 Скажу, что в рядах трансгуманизма лет этак с 13-ти. Скажу, что это Великий Смысл, светлая мечта. 
Но пока реальность каждого из нас - это временное "одноразовое" тело - с кратким сроком годности, чрезвычайно кратким. 
Нам стоит ценить каждый новый день, коий нам отпущен - его посвящая лишь Образованию. Самообразованию. Пониманию важнейших вещей - ну и перестройки жизни в чётком с ними соответствии. 
А иначе... для чего мы Здесь? Страдать? Саморазрушаться? Деградировать к уровню животного?



> Какой-то смысл во всём есть, солнце вращается, вращается земля, звёзды вращаются, а может быть это только иллюзия в наших головах и в нашем понимании, у нас вся вечность впереди )


 Даже если так, это ведь не повод сливать Настоящий день в сливную трубу - своих негативных мыслей, своих самобичеваний, своей ностальгии, своих страхов будущего. Каждый новый миг - дитя предыдущего. Каков реагент, такая реакция. Если своё же сознание трансформировать в экран просмотра кошмаров - Смысла в том не будет...
Лишь простой системы...



> Ну жизнь в любой её форме и проявлении, это очень глубинные процессы, если оно кем-то или чем-то придумано и создано, значит смысл есть.


 Есть. Замечательно, что мы это уяснили. 
Но! Некоторые вещи - предельно бессмысленны. Например, алкоголизм (привет, Microbe). Самобичевание. Долгое страдание в коей-то "зоне комфорта". 



> Сначала мы решаем задачи по физическому выживанию, а уже потом всё остальное, творчество, развлечения, изучения и получение других радостей приносящих нам положительные эмоции.


 Только беда многих с незримо присутствующих Здесь - это именно отсутствие чего-либо положительного в их существовании, доминировании негативного, отсутствии творчества, образования и даже досуга.
Это и есть саморазрушение, медленное и болезненное. Болезнь Души. Коя станет или же "прививкой", что создаст иммунитет, или же убьёт - слабейших. 
Мыслимо, Форум сей затем, дабы смертность снизить. 
Дабы объяснить иным, что...
Одной только "физикой" Жизнь не ограничивается - и мы не затем родились, дабы мириться с границами и ким-то самоочевидным злом.
Мы - Редакторы во этой реальности. Се наше призвание. Корректировать как свою судьбу, так и траектории всех тех, кто соприкасается со нашим сознанием.



> Никто не знает что по ту сторону, в любом случае терять есть что, если ты живешь яркую насыщенную и полноценную жизнь, пусть даже если она наполнена иллюзиями.


 Если понимать, что весь мир вокруг - лишь галлюцинация на экране твоего сознания - что ты можешь "потерять"? Временные комбинации из расположенья пикселей на своём дисплее? Временные анимации, кажущиеся нам "прекрасными", оттого желанными для воспроизводства/считывания в каждом новом дне в "матрице" реальности? 
Если всё, что мы любим - внутри нас, соткано из души Бога - что мы можем "потерять"?
Подлинное - мы не потеряем. А то, что изменчиво - не стоит и слёз. Цветок - лишь фаза цветка - равно как и семя, зелени побеги - и усохший стебель, коий станет прахом. 
Любя свою розу - полюби и семя, возлюби и прах. Время и сезоны. Трансмутации всего, что материально. Любя свою розу - найди и того, кто любит. Найди и держись сего. 
Тогда...
Ничто не теряется. Больше никогда. 
Сердце обретает Истину. Что всё вокруг - Сон. Временная "суперпозиция" квантов - собственного своего сознания - что изображает дивный детский мир, унылую школу, первую яркую любовь - и Образ иного. Пустой универ. Пустую работу. Будни, преисполненные серостью и пустотой, депрессией. Пустыми отношениями, кои уже не впервой. Пустыми делами - за деньги, словно проституция. И годы. Старение. Смерть сего измученного тела, сломленного множеством недугов плоти - отражений недугов самой души.

----------


## Unity

Но в 5 и в 95 - сознание - то же. 
Вечный экран, свидетельствующий Перемены - пикселей на своей поверхности. Анимации "реальности".
Если это понять - что Всё - соткано из твоего сознания - то становишься свободным от "детской болезни" любви к вырванным с контекста объектам: любви к розе, ненависти ко её шипам. Любви ко весне, ненависти к зимней стуже. Любви к одному, ненавсти к его полюсу и противоположности. 
Всё, аверс и реверс - это лишь твоё сознание, его трансмутации, его временные формы. Любимые и враги. Сам ты ну и прочие. Ночи ну и дни. Это просто чреда состояний твоего сознания. Те же только пикселы, разные картинки. Различные файлы - один лишь Экран.
Поняв это - иллюзорность того, что вокруг (того, что Внутри нас) - больше не страдаешь. Больше не "теряешь". Больше не цепляешься - за что бы то ни было...

----------


## microbe

Многие пишут база данных? Но что они знают об этом? Кто знаком с СУБД с FireBird, SQLite, MS Access, MS SQL Server, IBM DB2, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, InterBase и др. Может думаете на счёт NoSQL -MongoDB? Как на счёт первичных ключей на базе RB-Tree?

----------


## microbe

Как-то один проект с Visual Basic 6 нужно перевести на VB.NET, ActiveX и компоненты COM+ и DCOM на C++, ещё CORBA пришлось переводить на SOAP и XML давно это было тогда о JSON и не слыхивали. Договорились перевести на C#. Тогда я архитектуру проекта накидал в соединение с БД в режиме запрос-ответ. Тимлид возникал и так инет на adsl и isdn тормозит и ты позволяет такие запросы при каждом чихе. С другой стороны он прав был, но сейчас это не актуально ибо инет стал более производительные. Так что я был прав на счёт архитектуры проекта. Ха-ха, ха.

----------


## microbe

Балдой часто вспоминаю свою прошлую жизнь, чем занимался и так далее. Сегодня 3-ий день квасю как тождество sin2x + cos2x = 1

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Балдой часто вспоминаю свою прошлую жизнь, чем занимался и так далее. Сегодня 3-ий день квасю как тождество sin2x + cos2x = 1


 и что там было в прошлой жизни?

----------


## Klepsidra

Доброй ночи. Я здесь совсем новая. Присоединюсь к разговору возможно не зная всего контекста. 
Грустно когда единственная возможность чувствовать смысл жизни - использовать другого человека как костыль. 
Разве не лучше быть самодостаточным и свободным? 

Соглашусь однако что в достижении цели важна не сама цель а процесс достижения. Хорошая интерпретация.

----------


## 4ёрный

Свобода абсолютна только тогда, когда не ограничена потребностями организма. Изначально, человек - раб своих жизненных потребностей. И самодостаточным он никогда не станет. Как муравейник. Или улей. Вне социума - смерть. Может, это и есть свобода?

----------


## microbe

SendMessage(HWND_DESKTOP, WM_DESTROY, 0, 0);

----------


## microbe

ExitProcess(NO_ERROR);

----------


## 4ёрный

LD A, 80;
NOP;
DEC A;
JNZ [-4];
END;

----------


## Klepsidra

> Свобода абсолютна только тогда, когда не ограничена потребностями организма. Изначально, человек - раб своих жизненных потребностей. И самодостаточным он никогда не станет. Как муравейник. Или улей. Вне социума - смерть. Может, это и есть свобода?


 Не исключено. А может и нет. Я говорю о мыслительной самодостаточности. Чтобы не нужны были другие люди думающие о тебе "хорошо" чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо.

----------


## 4ёрный

Klepsidra, все равно половина мыслей человека вертится вокруг обслуживания тела. А уж кто и что думает обо мне - плевать с балкона. У меня своя жизнь, у окружающих - своя. Какое Вам дело до моих мыслей о Вас? Свобода мысли - достояние каждого.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А шо, уже программируем в этой ветке?  :Smile:  Запрограммируйте смысл жизни интересный.

----------


## 4ёрный

Таки в этом то и вопрос. Что интересного в жизни?

----------


## Klepsidra

> Klepsidra, все равно половина мыслей человека вертится вокруг обслуживания тела. А уж кто и что думает обо мне - плевать с балкона. У меня своя жизнь, у окружающих - своя. Какое Вам дело до моих мыслей о Вас? Свобода мысли - достояние каждого.


 Вопрос гораздо сложнее чем кажется. Всем людям нужно подтверждение со стороны чтобы ощущать себя нужным. Даже если человеком это не осознается. Человек в принципе почти ничего о себе не осознает. Не умеет в рефлексию. Родители его этому не учили. А потом "ну зачем он повесился у него же жизнь впереди". Пардон я опять отхожу от темы.

----------


## 4ёрный

Проблема как раз в том, что при отсутствии социума человек придёт к единственному выводу. О бессмысленности существования. Поскольку изначально мы запрограммированы на заботу о других об'ектах, на приумножение коллективных знаний. Мы - человеческий муравейник. И никакое мимимишное существо нам социума не заменит.
Это проклятие человечества.

----------


## 4ёрный

Люди страдают и в социуме, и вне его. Всегда. На Земле нет абсолютно счастливых людей. Чем больше имеешь - тем больше хочется.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Таки в этом то и вопрос. Что интересного в жизни?


 Интересного то, что когда-то это всё закончится и мы избавимся от вечных страданий, поисков, выживания и смыслов, в этом есть определённый интерес )

----------


## 4ёрный

А не всё ли равно когда? 

Старый mozгоклюй, может и кгбшник. Проверить то никак))) А может Чикатило или Абрамович)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Кстати, трехбуквенный, я то имел паспорт гражданина СССР, а ты, чую, нет))))

----------


## Klepsidra

Да по сути нет в ней ничего сверхинтересного. Планета часто переживала глобальные катаклизмы с уничтожением 80% жизни. И тут пришли люди со своими прокаченными мозгами, своими "смыслами жизни", идеями "счастья для всех и пусть никто не уйдет обиженным". А по сути заледенеем и не останется от нас ничего. Нету никакого интереса только заранее проигранная борьба с энтропией. Эх. Как порой бесят идеалисты.

----------


## 4ёрный

Поэтому, либо "жизнь - в настоящем. Fuck the future!", либо " у верблюда два горбА потому, что жизнь - борьба")))

----------


## Klepsidra

Кстати иногда когда мозг пытается меня спасти, он организовывает мне активную деятельность основанную на желании сделать что-либо вопреки. Но так как я та еще трусиха - то просто подалась в активный копимизм.

----------


## microbe

> Да по сути нет в ней ничего сверхинтересного. Планета часто переживала глобальные катаклизмы с уничтожением 80% жизни. И тут пришли люди со своими прокаченными мозгами, своими "смыслами жизни", идеями "счастья для всех и пусть никто не уйдет обиженным". А по сути заледенеем и не останется от нас ничего. Нету никакого интереса только заранее проигранная борьба с энтропией. Эх. Как порой бесят идеалисты.


 Если алгоритм сотворения жизни из неорганической материи - это как один из "законов" физики? То есть при благоприятных условиях среды возникает жизнь, неорганическая материя эволюционирует в органическую? Отсюда вопрос: Кто или что заложил этот процес, ибо хаос на это не способен. Тут даже ДНК трудно рандомно собрать, а недавно астрофизики или палеобиологи заявили что простейшая жизнь зародилась почти сразу после охлаждения планеты Земля. Так что не надо удивляться жизни, ибо Вселенной, галактиками, строением атома мы не шибко удивляемся. Вас не пугает слова: Квантовая механика, особенно второе слово)))

----------


## microbe

Смысл жизни ищет тот кто у кого нет цели. Ну а что ещё можно сказать тут?

----------


## 4ёрный

Вот с целями как раз у многих проблемы. Особенно у тех, "кому до" и тех, " кому за".

----------


## microbe

Ну многие думают что эволюция создала всю органическую материю на планете Земля, ну эволюционисты часто ссылаются на время! У эволюционистов главный архитектор всего сущего во Вселенной просто t-время! То есть время главный всего!!! Конструктор lego + "законы физики" = Вселенная
p.s. иль бесконечности нет, ха-ха, ха :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Андрей Никитин

изучать мышление

----------


## 4ёрный

Для чего? Результаты для кого?

----------


## Unity

Результат - возможность избежать _умопомешательства_, вызванного неспособностью больше Отличать тихую, безмолвную, объективную реальность от фантазий и галлюцинаций своего ума, выраженных в "мыслях". 
Если человеку это не по силам - welcome to suicide club...

----------


## microbe

> изучать мышление


 Всё правильно, этим мы и занимаемся по сей день. Интересен сам парадокс, сознание хочет познать физику нейронов для понятие воспроизведения сознание! То есть сознание стремится познать свою сущность на физическом уровне, хотя сознание и есть продукт физического уровня, короче цикл и есть цикл! Замкнутость на самого себя и есть смысл)))

----------


## tempo

Микробе, это утверждение не доказано:
> сознание и есть продукт физического уровня, 
как и не доказано обратное.
Ненаучно это - исключать потенциальную возможность.

----------


## microbe

tempo, да есть такое что сознание больше чем физика! Особенно когда касается цифрового бессмертия...

----------


## Unity

Древние индусы активно пытались как-то "примирить" пару данных тезисов (сознание - побочный эффект бытия сложной системы, сделанной с материи/сознание - нечто трансцендентальное миру вещества).
Они полагали, что и материя, и сознание - разные градации/различные "агрегатные состояния" единой субстанции - как вода, пар, лёд. 
И этой субстанцией они почитали "содержимое ума" Высшего Существа, "Творца", выдумавшего мир - "в своей голове" - в качестве потехи - внутри коей, в плотских "аватарах", Сам же развлекается. Воюя (одними Своими частицами с прочими Своими частицами), любя, ненавидя, развлекаясь "творчеством" машин и скульптур, зданий, музыки, прозы и поэзии.
Имхо, это описание - наиболее близко к истине, реальности.
Всё - и вещество, и психика - детали единой машины. Различные этажи: "лёд и жидкая вода", одно управляет прочим.
И насколько Развито сознание, настолько успешна жизнь - нас, как индивидуумов.

----------


## tempo

Так выпьем же, физическим телом, за великое объединение материи и сознания )

----------


## microbe

Легко привести пример где сознание нельзя перенести вообще! Допустим мы уснули и наше сознание скопировали на n-ое число копий? Можете точно сказать в какой из копий Вы очнётесь как субъект? Ведь сами знаете перенос невозможен, а только копирование!!! Вы не можете одновременно наблюдать за окружающим миром с разных точек координат!!! Тут не надо говорить много, однояйцевые близнецы всё таки разные личности, а не один субъект.

----------


## microbe

Продолжу, для стороннего наблюдателя Вы будете тем же самым, а вот для самого себя как субъекта - нет. Некоторые думают что заменяя постепенно все нейроны на искусственные нейроны может наше сознание и станет бессмертным? А если случится болезнь Альцгеймера/Паркинсона для субъекта при такой последовательной замене? Как перенести информацию вообще загадка, можно эмулировать перенос, копируем далее удаляем исходник, а тут субъекта ждёт сюрприз, а-а-а :Wink:

----------


## 4ёрный

Если информация материальная, то перенос сознания возможен, но личность будет другая.
Две машины, собранные одновременно и из одинаковых деталей всё равно имеют различия. Хотя бы в координатах сборки. А в случае сознания это уже существенно.

----------


## microbe

Здесь мне кажется играет время? Не просто время, а начало взаимодействие с окружающим аналоговым миром. Может быть есть что-то такое ещё неведомое даже для квантовой физике субстанция(душа). Сознание =  информация, нет, к примеру синдром Маугли у него мозг как и у нас всех людей но он, не воспитан среди себе подобных людей! Можно сказать у него нет сознание? Конечно у него есть сознание, просто у него нет информации о себе подобных и т.д. Мы ведь не говорим что человек который не знает бактериологию не имеет сознание. Даже дело не в речи, а есть что-то более неведомое пока...

----------


## microbe

4ёрный, информация абстрактна по отношению к окружающему миру! Любая информация описывает окружающий мир по своему: своя речь, интерпретация визуальных символов и т.д. Отсюда следует что мозг изначально на это настроен! Иль нет, ха,ха-ха...

----------


## microbe

С одной стороны информация материальная храниться в нейронах в виде связей? Что за материал? Пока точно неизвестно на 100%! С другой стороны нейроны никогда почти не отдыхают, может быть дело в электронах? Иль электрон просто инструмент для функционирования организма? Может быть при определённой био - схемотехники рождается сознание?

----------


## microbe

Нет, ещё раз нет, био-схемотехника нейронов построенная днк, не есть полностью сознание в человеческом понимание(привет Маугли и Тарзан), вот обучение себе подобными и создаёт ту саму био-схемотехнику аппаратно!  Ведь мозг при обучение шьётся аппаратно, а не "программно".  Нейропластичность всё таки есть, в мозге нет понятия hardware и software, а физическое построение.

----------


## June

Наверное, ближайшие компьютерные аналоги нейронных связей - однократно программируемые ПЗУ (PROM) или неперезаписываемые компакт-диски. Хотя есть что-то и от DRAM - несколько минут без обогащённой кислородом крови, и она пропадёт, разве что в DRAM она без refresh пропадёт за долю секунды. Информация всегда имеет какое-то аппаратное представление, будь то уровень заряда конденсатора, уровень намагниченности доменов или вмятина на отражающей поверхности. Тем не менее её называют программой.

----------


## microbe

Тут не та физика что в ПЗУ(ROM or PROM), понятно что аналогия напрашивается. Но здесь перестройка и настройка более радикальная, но в пределах черепной коробки. Я всегда говорю что информация абстрактна по отношению к носителю! Носитель может быть "любой"(здесь вопрос стоит самый главный может быть носитель должен быть определённый), главное воссоздать для воспроизведения, но в мозге всё не так, нелинейность не даёт отследить саму суть. Мозг не дискретный, а аналоговый вот в чём загвоздка - здесь матану много работы. Так-то гиппокамп консолидировать озу в долговременную память, при синдроме Корсакова известно. Но где истина?

----------


## microbe

Ладно, заканчиваю тему. Мы есть, а значит это и есть смысл! Пробуждение жизни ото "сна", сон - инертная материя :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## June

Да, мозг аналоговый, и в компьютерном железе чего-то сильно похожего пока нет. Счастливый человек не задумывается о смысле жизни, он его чувствует.

----------


## microbe

> Да, мозг аналоговый, и в компьютерном железе чего-то сильно похожего пока нет. Счастливый человек не задумывается о смысле жизни, он его чувствует.


 Ну АВМ были и есть, просто они специализированны под определённые функции, а изменение требуется физическая перестройка из вне(конечно АВМ далеко до мозга, где в мозге перестройка происходит внутри без посторонней силы). Дискретные системы универсальные, но намного медленные чем аналоговые, надежда на FPGA - да в топку!
Правильно на счёт счастье, человек который удовлетворён базовыми инстинктами мало или вообще не задумывается о смысле жизни, ибо есть насущные дела в реальном мире, а высокие материи у него в шутках в виде анекдотов.

----------


## microbe

Сколько ватт тратит мозг и сколько супер-компьютер? У супер-компьютера есть преимущество в виде мат-вычислений, а как на счёт работы сознание(комплекс, где распознавание и понимание контекста видео/аудио и когнитивных функций). Где у ИИ/AI свой Аль-Хорезми, Вильгельм Лейбниц, Леонард Эйлер, Давид Гильберт, Дональд Кнут...
p.s. конечно нельзя утверждать что мозг не познаем, но может быть в будущем в 2500-году или дальше.

----------


## June

> Дискретные системы универсальные, но намного медленные чем аналоговые, надежда на FPGA


 Мы FPGA используем, но прошивка в них столь же дискретна, сколь дискретна и прошивка процессорная. У нас с одного флеша стартуют, например, 2 FPGA и несколько сигнальных процессоров.

----------


## microbe

June, конечно дискретная, почему моё предложение ты понял по другому? Я говорю надежда догнать непрерывность, для дискретности в виде плис-fpga. Наверное предложение не правильно я написал, что ты понял по своему?

----------


## microbe

Придётся постоянно расписывать контекст для каждого, раз в филологии слаб, а то предложения пишу в хлам))) Отвечают в пустоту, ну пьяный пишу чушь, а лингвистика отстой...

----------


## June

В смысле догнать непрерывность?

Я в FPGA мало чего понимаю. Вроде там можно распараллеливать процессы. Но работать они будут не максимально быстро. У меня, например, SPI флешка подключена через FPGA, и она сейчас работает максимум на 18MHz. Раньше, когда прошивка FPGA была поменьше, даже на 25MHz работала, хотя по документации может работать на частотах выше 100MHz.

----------


## microbe

June, уменьшить затрачиваемое энергии. Интересно знаком с ML? Почему такие вопросы простые? Не знаешь что такое непрерывность/аналог? В роде имеешь дело с hardware и АЦП/ЦАП, как там БПФ применяешь?

----------


## microbe

Надоело разъяснять простые истины, да всё закрываю тему, надоело до лампочки!!!

----------


## June

microbe, пока не было задач, требующих использования БПФ, хотя пользуюсь спектроанализаторами, в которых оно выполняется. Под непрерывностью ты понимаешь отсутствие дискретизации по частоте и квантования по амплитуде? Мы просто не используем такую терминологию, наверное поэтому я тебя плохо понимаю.

----------


## microbe

June, ну да ладно, пишу может быть не в том контексте. Теория одно, но на практике совсем иное...

----------


## June

Хотя теорему Котельникова помню, а там, вроде, используется термин "непрерывность". Но я её помню как-то без этого термина. Типа если спектр сигнала ограничен частотой f, сигнал можно без потерь восстановить из семплов частотой не менее 2*f.

----------


## Wasted

> Хотя теорему Котельникова помню, а там, вроде, используется термин "непрерывность". Но я её помню как-то без этого термина. Типа если спектр сигнала ограничен частотой f, сигнал можно без потерь восстановить из семплов частотой не менее 2*f.


 Преобразование Фурье? Что там ещё, призабыл.

----------


## microbe

June, аналоговый окружающий мир непрерывен! Думаешь легко найти дискретность в нашем мире: минимальная Планка, аттосекунда, кварки! Мне нравится матан, в роде Коши "любит" бесконечность до определённого уровня? Слабо показать вычисления простые, не-е реально всё просто, правда для практики не имеет значение!!!

----------


## culexus

> June, аналоговый окружающий мир непрерывен! Думаешь легко найти дискретность в нашем мире: минимальная Планка, аттосекунда, кварки! Мне нравится матан, в роде Коши "любит" бесконечность до определённого уровня? Слабо показать вычисления простые, не-е реально всё просто, правда для практики не имеет значение!!!


 Нажрался всё-таки к концу дня? : )

----------


## microbe

culexus, да, выпил! Как думаешь можно реализовать структуры данных за O(1). Чтобы read/write было без активного/пассивного ожидания. Не-е реально, слабо такое реализовать?

----------


## culexus

> culexus, да, выпил! Как думаешь можно реализовать структуры данных за O(1). Чтобы read/write было без активного/пассивного ожидания. Не-е реально, слабо такое реализовать?


 Это ж бессмысленный текст : )

Сложность - сложность алгоритмов, какие нахрен структуры данных? О каком алгоритме речь, при чем тут чтение/запись? Ты либо через чур "подзаправился", что несешь пургу, либо вообще красивых слов начитался и чешешь : )

Протрезвеешь - напишешь че надо, может что и скумекаем, а так - хренотень какая-то : )

----------


## microbe

Какие красивые слова? Откуда здесь вообще программисты? Не, реально думаешь я профан? Хочешь со мной посоревноваться? Короче профан встречаемся на форуме cyberforum, будем хэш-таблицу реализовывать!

----------


## microbe

Что за юзеры здесь отвечают? Такое ощущение даже не знают о бытие! Отвечай))?

----------


## culexus

> Какие красивые слова? Откуда здесь вообще программисты? Не, реально думаешь я профан? Хочешь со мной посоревноваться? Короче профан встречаемся на форуме cyberforum, будем хэш-таблицу реализовывать!


 Ты меня сначала по ip должен вычислить и взломать! Ты правил чтоли хакерских не знаешь? Предъявы научись кидать сначала, ламер! : )

----------


## June

> Думаешь легко найти дискретность в нашем мире


 Ты видишь благодаря фотонам, попадающим в глаза. Фотоны дискретны. В синаптической передаче используются дискретные молекулы нейромедиаторов. Вообще, состоим мы все из дискретных атомов. Получается, ты тоже достаточно цифровой, microbe) Но Котельников утверждал, что это не страшно, ибо с помощью семплов можно без потерь передать сигнал, спектр которого ограничен по частоте. Правда, имелись ввиду семплы, не дискретные по амплитуде.

----------


## microbe

Сколько тебе лет ламер? Знаешь, мне вообще на тебя насрать!!! Брутфорс твоё гавно!

----------


## culexus

> Сколько тебе лет ламер? Знаешь, мне вообще на тебя насрать!!! Брутфорс твоё гавно!


 Код свой покажи, на гите. Ты там жеж грозился где-то показать свои перлы. Если ты программы пишешь так же, как свои мысли тут на форуме формулируешь, то ты себя сильно переоцениваешь, чувак. Но кто его знает - давай взглянем, раз тебе нужно внимание, мож ты внатуре непризнанный гений, а то, что двух слов связать толком не можешь да задачи коряво формулируешь - то от бухача, аль дислексии какой.

А пока - погоди умничать. А не то стыдно будет.

----------


## microbe

Думаешь балдой несу всякую чушь! Я смогу показать свой код на C/C++, а сможешь ты! Давай покажи свой код на git! Я покажу свой код...

----------


## culexus

> Думаешь балдой несу всякую чушь! Я смогу показать свой код на C/C++, а сможешь ты! Давай покажи свой код на git! Я покажу свой код...


 А кто тебе сказал, что я программист? То, что ты херню несешь про "сложность структур данных" - чтобы понять это программистом не надо быть. Это во-первых.

Во-вторых - это ж ты тут программистом себя презентуешь великим и всяко внимание к тому привлекаешь - так что, минуту славы свою не желаешь уже использовать, явить миру уже наконец свои гениальные достижения? Если и впрямь есть что показать - почему нет, а если нет - ты коняшек-то попридержи, а то так п*здоболом легко прослыть.

Мне это писькомеряние не более чем по приколу, но ты сам себе ямку роешь, если за душой ничего нет. Гуманитариям-то местным понятно можно любую хню задвигать, а я хоть и не гений программизма, однако неплохо образован и прекрасно ориентируюсь в технических науках.

Так что, будешь хвастаться кодом своим или всё - сливаем воду?

----------


## microbe

Ты сливаешься, в начале говоришь программист, а в итоге гуманитарий. Думаешь сможешь понять структуры данных! Интересно вообще в этом бытие! MySQL, PostgreSQL, IBM DB2, SQL Server и т.п. можно вообще забыть в небытие! Я скажу DBA-админу иди туда на su-форум, ха-ха, ха)))

----------


## culexus

> Ты сливаешься, в начале говоришь программист, а в итоге гуманитарий. Думаешь сможешь понять структуры данных! Интересно вообще в этом бытие! MySQL, PostgreSQL, IBM DB2, SQL Server и т.п. можно вообще забыть в небытие! Я скажу DBA-админу иди туда на su-форум, ха-ха, ха)))


 Дак ты так и будешь из себя строить гения или уже реально покажешь гениальность свою в виде своего репозитория? Тут гадать-то нет нужды - код предъяви и вся недолга. Ежли заслуживает - я сам признаю, что реально круто. Только ты, если уж и впрямь погорячился - не пытайся чужое за свое выдавать - это тоже может всплыть, лучше уж до конца продолжай корчить комедию с выпаливанием "умных" словечек не к месту - я не намереваюсь тебя за жопу брать, мне просто стало интересно - как при таком бардаке с мыслевыражением человек программы может писать годные.

----------


## microbe

Давай, по учи меня программированию! Интересно, как будешь учить меня? Первый раз меня будут учить :Smile:  давно хотел познать динамическое программирование)))

----------


## culexus

> Давай, по учи меня программированию! Интересно, как будешь учить меня? Первый раз меня будут учить давно хотел познать динамическое программирование)))


 Я не собираюсь никого ничему учить. И этот балаган в твоей теме - я тоже покидаю, ибо по делу тут нечего обсуждать, а поп*здеть ты и с любителями словесности тут прекрасно сможешь.

Давай, твое Последнее слово™.

----------


## microbe

Я тебе отправил личное сообщение, думаю не всем расскажешь кто я.

----------


## Wasted

Мне тоже отправь, плиз, заодно. Давно с интересом за твоими словоизлияниями слежу, только допытывать было лень, но раз уж пошла такая пьянка, то и мне налей!

----------


## culexus

> Я тебе отправил личное сообщение, думаю не всем расскажешь кто я.


 Я не собираюсь играть с тобой в игру "Найди меня, если сможешь." Я конкретно предложил - покажи, что ты считаешь своим выдающимся достижением. Ты ж не Дейкстра, и не Вольфрам, чтоб тебя каждая программисткая собака знала. Зато апломбу - словно как минимум половина работ на arxiv.org по computer science - за твоим авторством.

----------


## microbe

Кто ты такой, чтобы я перед тобой на колени вставал? Покажи кто-ты? Мне будет достаточно увидеть твой исходник на любом ЯП, чтобы оценить качество! Реально, без шуток - покажи исходник, я не прошу asm intel или at?

----------


## microbe

Ты хоть знаешь что Дейкстра знает? Если ты не программист как говоришь, то откуда такие мысли? А что думает Таненбауэм? Думаешь Дейкстра goto просто так не любит? Давай по учи меня функциональному программирования haskell,r, erlang, f#...

----------


## culexus

microbe, у тебя проблемы-то похлеще есть, чем проблемы с алкоголем, похоже. "Бред величия" называется.

Программы я пишу, и давно, правда суперкрутым программистом себя не считаю, но мегаломанское пустозвонство способен отличить от технически верных соображений.

Про твой код - да хрен с ним уже, ты порешь в придачу почти шизофазию, не взирая на контекст разговора да еще и как минимум небрежно, а в некоторых случаях - как с той же Сложностью - явную дичь.

Тебе я ничего показывать не обещал и не собираюсь, да в общем-то, ничего особенного показывать и нечего (даже если бы я решился нарушить NDA), хотя можно было бы попускать в глаза пыли - что, мол, работаю с федеральными компаниями - Газпромом и иными гигантами, или что занимаюсь сейчас разработкой системы компьютерного зрения - но на самом деле, это очень и очень далеко от великих достижений - так, ремесло. Но это самооценка здорового человека.

Так что хорош уже пугалами-то маячить типа "Ты хоть знаешь..." - это для впечатлительных и барышень сойдет, а я знаю о чем говорю.

А будешь дальше выеживаться - смотри как бы не пришлось покинуть форум, ибо за трындеж свой станет неудобно. Хотя, опять же - это вряд ли про тебя, ты то как раз свято уверен в своей гениальности : )

----------


## Reorn

Биологический смысл жизнедеятельности - продолжение рода. И быть может он и единственный
А остальные смыслы в меру своего развития, и осознания бренности бытия, каждый придумывает для себя сам

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Reorn*, очень бы хотелось узнать Ваше мнение!

Но какую выгоду получает индивидуум, выполняя "задание", данной самой эволюцией посредством программ условных рефлексов в коде своей ДНК? Дозу серотонина в мозг, дофамина, окситоцина, внутренних морфинов? Это и есть "плата", которой природа расплачивается с homo sapiens - в обмен на "работу" в своих интересах? Дозы психотропов, дозы "анестетиков", кои на какой-то миг будто "подслащают" тяготы существования - если человек что-либо предпринимает с целью размножения (либо просто во имя "взлома системы", секса ради "удовольствия" или мастурбации)?
Это и есть смысл? Быть химической машиной, приводимой в действие сторонней программой: зачинать ну и порождать свои "образы/подобия"?
Какой в этом смысл - для нас? И какая выгода? Муки беременности, родов, почти два десятилетия "багажа" в виде своего ребёнка, что нуждается в финансах, внимании, чуткости и понимании, простом воспитании?
Каков в том резон? 
Мыслимо, одни только Трудности.
Во имя чего?
Только лишь затем, чтоб прямоходящих лысых обезьян становилось больше на этой планете - что, в конечном счёте, приведёт к агрессии, войнам за ресурсы, кои ограничены, к продовольственному кризису, к вспышкам эпидемий, к стихийной жестокости, к тотальной конкуренции и бесчеловечности человека к людям?

P.S. Я - существо со сломанной психикой. Меня занимают почти исключительно такие вопросы.
Важно Ваше мнение.

----------

